# 91 Geo windshield washer .. Won't



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I cant get any flow out of these Geo windshield washers .. Even hooked up to a garden hose.

I can run a .032 drill in the brass nozzles  Any other repair tricks I havent though of ??
Its like theres a pressure valve in them .. or something ??


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just a guess here, but may be built up calcium/lime deposits, you know like what builds up on your shower head in the bath. You might try soaking them in Vinegar, or a calcium/lime remover solution that will not hurt plastic, just saying that because it looks like they might have some plastic in them. More than likely they would need to soak a while.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I must have been reading your mind.
Just soaked them for a couple hours in CLR .. No improvement.
This seemed to happen all of a sudden .. and I'm assuming if it won't spray with a garden hose, then there's no problem with the washer pump.

The pump seems to work OK, but I have no way to measure its flow or pressure.
Not sure what the numbers would tell me anyway.

May check to see how many arms and legs the Toyota parts cost, tomorrow.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Have you tried compressed air from a small compressor, or canned air, may be their is a piece of something that got sucked up into them, is too large to exit through the front, and will not come out the front, try to shoot the air in from the front to force anything inside out the back way.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO .. I didn't think of that .. Darnit.

I'll disassemble the Geo again tomorrow .. And try it.
Might save an Arm and a Leg ... I'll let you know.

This is my Wife's toy .. And it must be in perfect shape.
You may have just saved a marriage


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I know this might sound strange, but you might also spray a little WD-40, or a similar product into them in case some rust, or particles of rust might be inhibiting the flow of water.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You just keep coming up with good ideas .. thanks
I know that WD40 makes a good cleaner .. l'll try it tomorrow also.
But .. NEVER use WD40 as a lubricant in anything you care about.

Took me a couple weeks to clean the WD40 Junk out of my 30-06 semi-auto...
to get it to autoload again.
Everything went into Slow Motion ... But it was still smooth.
Looked like it was full of onion skins.

Previously took it to a gunsmith .. I mentioned WD40 .. And he just laid the gun down.
He told me about local pistol club .. All their revolvers were treated with WD40.
All the hammers also went into slooowww motion.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Try replacing the rubber lines that go to the nozzles, they sell it at any good parts store like Napa, buy it by the foot.

Only 2 good uses for WD-40 I have found

1. Remove tar from my car and truck

2. Lubricate rubber radiator hoses when you install new ones, works great!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

But the flow from the hose is good ... Took me forever to dry out.

I'm not sure diesel fuel with a little used oil is good on rubber.
There's a web site that says WD40 was the 40th generation formula for a missile lubricant.
I believed every word of it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"I'm not sure diesel fuel with a little used oil is good on rubber."

Been doing it for 25 years of car repair, not a comeback yet because of it.

btw the two secret ingredients of WD40 are

1. Naptha
2. Kerosene.

not sure of the exact ratio they use, but I have made it myself, smells, works and acts just like WD.

cut a length of stiff wire that fits the inside of the nozzle, chuck it up in a slow turning electric drill, use that to clean the nozzles, be careful the wire does not break inside the nozzle, go slow, use very stiff wire if you can find some, I keep old piano wire of different diameters for this kind of thing. If you use soft wire, do it by hand, it takes a while but works, use sharp diagonal cutters to cut the wire, it gives it an edge at the end of the wire. You can re-cut the end if it gets dull during use.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I have some micro drills and a pin vise (hand chuck)
an .031 drill fit all the brass nozzles ... rotated by hand.
No change ??

My wife used to be a service adviser at a dealership.
It&#8217;s not fun being married to a smart woman ... can&#8217;t get by with anything.

A couple weeks ago .. We had the Geo in for Boot and CV joint repairs.
She told them the Cooling fan was running more than usual .. Check it out.
The report came back .. There&#8217;s red stuff in the blue antifreeze.

She said replace it .. All&#8217;s well now.

I&#8217;m thinking that both these problems started at about the same time.
But it&#8217;s a little hard to tell if there&#8217;s blue stuff in the blue washer fluid.

Thanks for the missile parts lubricant formula #40


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Yea, I `ve got to agree, wouldn`t put WD-40 on the mechanism of a 30-06, that is why they have specific lubricants for mechanisms with tight tolerances ie 30-06, or really any gun. When I told a friend, a gun enthusiast, he about had a heart attack, but for busting loose debri, and that is really all you are trying to do, is loosen up something that might have clogged up the passageway, ie rust particles, small pcs of rubber, ect. if that is the problem, I go for trying anything that doesn`t screw the part up and cost you more. It doesn`t have to be WD-40. Isn`t it funny that a little part like that can cause so much greef, especially when it is the wife`s car. I know, I have a 1990 Ford Ranger that the windshield wiper fluid pump stopped working, I hadn`t used it forever, and the pump just got corroded. What a pain, took me 3, or 4 hours to take it apart and put it back together but it cost me $0 dollars, and 4 sprays of WD-40 to get it working again. I could have taken it to a shop and paid, what $50/$75 dollars at least, they don`t even look at a problem for less than $30/40 dollars, and at this point in my life, I have more time than money LOL. Like I said, I wouldn`t put it on something with super tight tolerances, but on something like a windshield wiper pump no problem. But on the other hand, I am a glutton for punishment sometimes, and sometimes what I try doesn`t work, but at least I try.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Well there is pressure, then there is volume, a pump can be very weak and have no ability to produce much pressure, but can still move volume, so maybe this is the issue, a weak pump that appers to work fine when the hose is disconnected, but fails to produce enough pressure to move the fluid to the destination and force it through a tiny orifice.

my 2 cents. 

I mean you have verified that the hoses and the nozzle have the ability to pass fluid, that's about all that is left, a weak pump.

If you want to test this theory of mine, make of find another nozzle close the the diameter of the original, connect it, same results?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

91 Geo .. showroom new looking.
This started out as one of those "Honey .. Clean the wax out of my nozzles" projects.

What we have to do for our wives.

Earlier this year .. It got it's first set of new brakes, so she'd quit worrying about them.
Just cause they had ~100k on them .. looked to me like they still had 50k to go.

Pressure and Volume is not a problem from my garden hose ... See post #1



Mumbodog said:


> make or find another nozzle close the the diameter of the original, connect it, same results?


Another good idea .. think I can do that


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You gotta keep that Geo running especially if it is pristeen, and keep the wife happy, that thing has to get at least 40 mpg.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

"Pressure and Volume is not a problem from my garden hose ... See post #1"

I meant the washer pump is defective.

"Honey .. Clean the wax out of my nozzles" projects."

hmmmm....I won't go there.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

IMP49 said:


> ... that thing has to get at least 40 mpg.


Not really sure .. I only mention .. "keep records" .. casually - if you know what I mean 

I think it's at, or just under, 30 MPG.
I'd expect more since it's also 5 on the floor .. and my Envoy SUV can get 22 MPG.

I'm also very careful not to say "one little ole lady" owner.

hmmmm....I won't go there. Yea .. I already pushed it.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Mumbodog, that one got me laughing, " Honey, ...clean the wax out of my nozzles" projects" hmmmmm, I won`t go there. I almost fell off my chair. I do have to admit, I have been in a similar situation with a wife as Noyb`s is in now, and it can be very frustrating, especially when it should be such an easy fix, and ends up being such a hassle. Oh, I forgot to ask Noyb, is that Kokomo, Ind, cause if it is, I live in Shelbyville, Ind.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If we can't fix it .. at least we can have fun trying.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Solve you problem with a buck by going to an auto wrecker.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Guyzer said:


> Solve you problem with a buck by going to an auto wrecker.


And take my tool box.
Think I'll drive the SUV when I do


----------

